# probleme facetime sur mac os X 10.6.8



## Matozore (9 Mars 2012)

bonjour à tous,

donc le problème est dans le titre, j'ai installé facetime à partir du mac App store, tout s'est très bien passé.
Mais lorsque je lance facetime, j'ai un message d'erreur qui me demande de quitter et de relancer, dès que je relance j'obtiens toujours le meme message d'erreur, que me proposez vous?

j'ai déja supprimé et relancé l'installation, mais aucun changement.

par avance merci pour vos réponses.

Mat

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Face Time, logiciel de messagerie instantanée vidéo. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Matozore (10 Mars 2012)

salut à tous,

en cherchant avec persévérance, j'ai fini par trouver une solution qui fonctionne, je la poste ici, merci à Neo13491 



> Enfin ca marche!!!
> 
> par Neo13491
> A tout ceux qui ont l'erreur interne facetime et qui n'arrive pas à le lancer, j'ai la solution.
> Aller dans finder ==> application ==> faite un clic droit sur facetime.app ==> afficher le contenu du paquet ==> aller dans contents/launchagents ==> copier les fichier qui s'y trouvent ==> aller dans finder ==> utilisateurs(votre nom)/bibliotheque/launchagents ==> coller vos fichiers (necessite votre mot de passe ==> relancer facetime et la magique ca marche


----------



## meudec (17 Avril 2012)

J'ai aussi un problème de réseau sur Face Time. Une fois notées les Id et MDP cela "mouline" puis msg : problème de réseaux. J'ai noté la manip de Neo13491 mais étant novice  ... De plus je ne trouve pas contents/"launchagents".  ...Est ce le mm que contents "tout court ??"  Merci de m'aider ... je suis Nulle ...


----------

